# Looking for the following concentrates / flavourings.



## KZOR (26/11/16)

If any vendor has these available please pm me.

FA Cinnamon Ceylon Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
TFA Caramel (Original) Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
FW Blood Orange Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
CAP Sweet Tangerine Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
TFA Banana Cream Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
TFA DK Tobacco II Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
TFA Milk (Dairy) Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
TFA Root Beer Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
FA Cola Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
FA Condensed Milk Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
TFA Lemon Lime II Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
CAP Golden Pineapple Flavour Concentrate (30ml)
TFA Greek Yogurt Flavour Concentrate (50ml)
CAP Vanilla Bean Ice-Cream Flavour Concentrate (50ml)
FA Mandarin Flavour Concentrate (50ml)


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/11/16)

@Richio 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmzRaw (26/11/16)

@drew

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------

